# Twinstar 900sp



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Will this tank be enough to light my tank? Tank is 40” long by 16” wide. Light is 36” and They also offer the 24” version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

What plants do you want?

What kind of scape?

The twinstar s series is a very nice LED with good power output. It should work on your size tank. 

For most hobbyist one unit will do fine. You can always put it more towards the back so the stems in the back will receive more light and the front carpet plants or cosmetic sand will have somewhat less. 

If you do competition scapes you might want two units if you really want high light in the whole tank. But one will probably be fine and much easier to balance. I would get a chihiros dimmer (it works on Twinstar), this can be handy when starting a new tank and slowly increase the light output.


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Nigel95 said:


> What plants do you want?
> 
> What kind of scape?
> 
> ...




It’s gonna be a high tech tank. 

Rotala indica, ludwigia super red, fissidens, dwarf hairgrass, downoi, s repens, blyxa and hydrocotyle japan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

japbart said:


> It’s gonna be a high tech tank.
> 
> Rotala indica, ludwigia super red, fissidens, dwarf hairgrass, downoi, s repens, blyxa and hydrocotyle japan
> 
> ...




Good light for this plants 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Nigel95 said:


> Good light for this plants
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk




So the 36” wil have enough spread to cover the 16” width and the extra 2” on each side? Tank is 14” high btw and the highest point of the substrate is at 6” and slopes down to 2” where the dhg will be. Just wanna make sure I have enough light to cover the tank. Will two 24” be too much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

japbart said:


> So the 36” wil have enough spread to cover the 16” width and the extra 2” on each side? Tank is 14” high btw and the highest point of the substrate is at 6” and slopes down to 2” where the dhg will be. Just wanna make sure I have enough light to cover the tank. Will two 24” be too much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes it will be ok. 

I don’t understand two 600 s version. Your tank is not that long ? 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Nigel95 said:


> Yes it will be ok.
> 
> I don’t understand two 600 s version. Your tank is not that long ?
> 
> ...




Just wanted to make sure I get good coverage. I would be going 4” over the tank on each side if I do two 600sp. I also checked the chihiros dimmer. The only one they’re selling is the one that comes with a remote but also has the dimming buttons inline. Is that the one you’re talking about? 

What about this dimmer? will it work too?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

japbart said:


> Just wanted to make sure I get good coverage. I would be going 4” over the tank on each side if I do two 600sp. I also checked the chihiros dimmer. The only one they’re selling is the one that comes with a remote but also has the dimming buttons inline. Is that the one you’re talking about?
> 
> What about this dimmer? will it work too?
> 
> ...




Two 600 sp is of course gonna give better coverage than one 900. But is not aesthetically pleasing which is also important for me… I considered a 600sp on a 80cm tank and Yes it could be done but is not optimal. For you it is only 5cm on both sides. Should be fine man. The light is pretty powerful so that height is no problem to. 

Yes if you get the dimmer inline with buttons it’s fine. But they use the same on as a chihiros one, which is cheaper if you buy it seperate. 

Not sure if that one works you mentioned. The cables look like they Should work. But cannot guarantee that. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Nigel95 said:


> Two 600 sp is of course gonna give better coverage than one 900. But is not aesthetically pleasing which is also important for me… I considered a 600sp on a 80cm tank and Yes it could be done but is not optimal. For you it is only 5cm on both sides. Should be fine man. The light is pretty powerful so that height is no problem to.
> 
> Yes if you get the dimmer inline with buttons it’s fine. But they use the same on as a chihiros one, which is cheaper if you buy it seperate.
> 
> ...




Just wanna let you know that I really appreciate all the advice. My tank is open top with driftwood sticking out. This lets me hang the light and it will be 11” from the surface of the water. The lowest part will probably 23” away from the light and that’s where the montecarlo will be. Will that still be good for the montecarlo to grow and carpet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

japbart said:


> Just wanna let you know that I really appreciate all the advice. My tank is open top with driftwood sticking out. This lets me hang the light and it will be 11” from the surface of the water. The lowest part will probably 23” away from the light and that’s where the montecarlo will be. Will that still be good for the montecarlo to grow and carpet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MC is not demanding.. but 23" is a lot. It also matters A LOT if the light goes through air or water. Water cuts out a lot of PAR instead of light through air. I think your fine the twinstar has a lot of power. Driftwood sticking out of the scape is great


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

Nigel95 said:


> MC is not demanding.. but 23" is a lot. It also matters A LOT if the light goes through air or water. Water cuts out a lot of PAR instead of light through air. I think your fine the twinstar has a lot of power. Driftwood sticking out of the scape is great




Here’s my Scape










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

japbart said:


> Here’s my Scape
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Classic nature style.

I Would add some la plata sand in front make a beach and add some stones to prevent soil and la plata mixing. Add some details on the beach with Ada la plata big and crushed stone that you use. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hyue (Oct 11, 2017)

japbart said:


> Just wanted to make sure I get good coverage. I would be going 4” over the tank on each side if I do two 600sp. I also checked the chihiros dimmer. The only one they’re selling is the one that comes with a remote but also has the dimming buttons inline. Is that the one you’re talking about?
> 
> What about this dimmer? will it work too?
> 
> ...


FYI many of the inline dimmers including the Chihiros have a 5.5 OD and 2.1 ID DC plug that won't fit the 600S. The female side of the dimmer will connect fine but the male side won't without a OD 5.5 ID 2.5 DC adapter plug.

Here's a remote dimmer that works well:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M7TGZ9B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You are replacing a Beamswork quad w/ 90 degree lenses w/ a twinstar w/ 120 degree lensing (assumed)?

What is your height (or preferred height) from bed to light?

Reference:


> Twinstar Light 900SP, 65 w, 4.900 Lumens


----------

